# Rocky Fort



## mrzodiac (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone notice a different in Rock Fork Lake compared to last year? This year seems like nothing compared to last year. Last year I caught about tons of bass out of there and this year just hasn't been as good. Is anyone else have the same bad luck?


----------



## ohioskeeter (Jun 16, 2006)

With Rocky being one of the best lakes in Southern Ohio (maybe State) it gets hit really hard. Since April, there has been a tourney every Saturday and Sunday, plus a weekly tourney and many, many club tourneys. One weekend I fished a tourney from the main ramp and another tourney went out the North ramp with a club going out the camping area. Probably 150 boats. Rocky isn't big enough to contain all these boats and pressure. Still, it is a good lake that on most days you can catch one or two.  April, October and November are good months. If you can stand the cold.


----------



## mrzodiac (Jun 21, 2006)

Rock Fork is one of my fav lakes. Last year we caught alot on roster tails.


----------



## mrzodiac (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm going to be going to Rocky Fork today, I'll let you know how good the fishing was.


----------

